
YubNub - The social web command line - Readmore
http://www.yubnub.org/
======
jey
I love Yubnub, and recommend it to everyone, but the site gets slow or
unresponsive at times. I'd pitch in a few bucks if a Firefox wizard wants to
cook up a plugin that functions similarly to Yubnub but runs entirely locally,
with customizable commands.

~~~
danw
Jey Check out the quick search feature in Firefox's bookmarks if you like
this. <http://lifehacker.com/software/geek-to-live/geek-to-live-fifteen-
firefox-quick-searches-129658.php>

You can even add yub nub as a quicksearch. Now when it type "yb g cats" in the
firefox address bar it sends "g cats" to yubnub which passes me to the google
results page for cats. Lovely.

------
lupin_sansei
Yubnub is extra cool if you create a Firefox keyword search for Yubnub. Then
you can go: "yb gi commodore 64" in the address bar and have it carry out the
Yubnub command

------
Readmore
You could do alot of the same stuff in Quicksilver. Maybe they just need to
make it easier to add plugins to it.

------
timg
Needs readline support! Really.

